# Sandford Pottery



## sam1990 (Feb 3, 2009)

Not a recent visit...infact pics are over 30 years old - it was a derelict site so i hope it counts!

The pottery was demolished about 5 years after these pics were taken

Pics Here

Let me know what you think!

Thanks


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 3, 2009)

Interesting looking site, sam. Like the b&w photos.


----------



## sam1990 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi,

I'm currently about to start quite a lot of research about the site, and hoping that there is enough info to write a book on it. If anyone can remember it before it was demolished in the late 70s/early 80s then please send me a message 

Thanks


----------



## goodeavens (Feb 4, 2009)

Great site & great pictures  Looking back now, there`s a few sites that I`d very much have liked to photograph in the `70`s. Thanks for posting


----------



## MaBs (Feb 4, 2009)

Old school black and white film photos look fantastic 

It's really good to see photos from years ago it somehow it makes it more interesting!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow, great pics Sam -thanks very much for sharing with us! 

That chimney is HUUUUGE! 

Lb :jimlad:


----------



## sam1990 (Feb 5, 2009)

Perhaps connected with thread
http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=8865&highlight=sandford

I've taken a photo of one of the bricks which were made on the pottery site in about 1850 






Possible connection anyway?


----------



## T-bar (Feb 6, 2009)

Sandford where????????????


Isle of Wight?


----------



## sam1990 (Feb 6, 2009)

Sandford, Wareham

Transcript from brick:
Victoria Works
Wareham Dorset


----------



## dave (Feb 8, 2009)

Love the brick


----------



## fire*fly (Feb 22, 2009)

cool  my boys go to school in sandford.....was the pottery in the field in the 2nd photo? I think it's called pottery field? & there is an old kiln by the funny wee shop by the restaurant


----------



## sam1990 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi,

No, it wouldn't fit in that field. It was where Forest Edge is now. It was demolished to make way for the estate.

Hope that helps

p.s. i used to go to sandford first and middle, a few years ago!


----------



## fire*fly (Feb 22, 2009)

on t'other side of the road...I thought after I wrote that last night that if the pottery was still standing then why was the field empty...doh!

Have you heard about the plans to close all the middle schools in purbeck? good for ubexers, but bad for our children


----------



## sam1990 (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeh, hears about that - and have tried to give the story some publicity in one of my other lines of work.

The first school has some classic 1960s architecture in the dining hall and two classrooms near the playrgoup. I was there when the brick classroom nearest the playgroup in the wing of 4 was built. The classroom in its own wing between the 'portable' classrooms and the hall was originally a kitchen for providing hot meals. Before the front enterance wing was built the secretaries and heads office was in whats now the 'playscheme' (or whatever its called these days) the staff room was in the large hall area in that building. I was at the 'playscheme' opening ceremony, and was thinking "whats all this about. Can i go back inside to have lunch now?"! The church is also pretty interesting, but i expect its owned by seperate owners (the C of E?). Interestingly, it has a HUGE organ in there - and was build for the daughter of the people who lived in sandford house to leard to play the organ!

The middle school is pretty boring (in architecture terms) 1980s development with only minor additions throughout, such as doorways being cut/blocked, addition of central office, library extention, cloakroom extention, and new science lab.

If your interested in anything Sandford then just ask - i've been here since 1994 and have always lived in the area.


----------



## fire*fly (Feb 22, 2009)

That sounds really interesting, thank you  I remember that classroom being built to, but I must be a bit older than you, I was there as a parent rather than a pupil  I think if the middle school closes they will move the 'new' primary school' into the middle school building & add 2 extra years to it somehow  so they will have to find another use for the 1st school, I don't think they'd demo it...not with the church attached to it....I hope it doesn't come to that!

I always love to see any old photos of Wareham or Sandford, it's just so interesting seeing how things have changed


----------



## sam1990 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi,

I wouldn't be surpurised if the first school was demolished. there are lots of flat roofs and those portakabins at the back which have a short shelf life. Which classroom can you remember being constructed, the one at the back nr the playgroup or the one at the front? I had long gone by the time the front one went up.

I've got a couple of interesting books. "Sandford", by Michael Blakeston (out of print) and one called "Wareham"(Ingenious names!), which i cant gey my hands on right now. they both have lots of pictures. Interestingly, Northmoor & Northport both get their names from the fact that the gates at the bottom of the steep hill going into Wareham was called the North Gate, or North Port. and the land beyond it was the North Moor. 

Wareham pre-dates Poole and Bournemouth by some distance. Bournemouth was only made popular as a tourist attraction in the 1800s when it had TWO BIG stations. The rivers into Wareham made it a prosporus place.


----------



## fire*fly (Feb 22, 2009)

I can remember them both going up...I've been going to that school for a while, I have 3 children with a bit of an age gap, I have one at 1st school, one at middle & one at Lytchett...now that looks like a building that looks like the history would be interesting.

If you go to Wills for a hair cut, he has a Wareham book with old pictures in it...you'll have to go when he's busy so you get time to read it


----------

